# Weeping Willow



## BKrause269 (Mar 22, 2005)

I have a very small stream flowing through my property. Where it make a horseshoe bend it is hard to mow and always wet. I thought that would be a good spot for a willow tree. For the past 2 years I have dug willow trees from a near by river bank (with the property owners permission) and planted them. They last for a few weeks and then die. In reading about willows it appears they need full sun and where I want them is full shade!!.

Can anyone suggest a tree like a willow that will grow in full shade??

I live in southwest Michigan.

Thanks for you help.

Bob


----------



## Elmore (Mar 22, 2005)

Willow...generally suck. There are some beautiful small grafted cultivars and a weeping willow, in it's prime, can be beautiful but they are weak wooded and relatively short lived. How wet is this site? Does it ever dry out? Can you use a large deciduous conifer in this spot. Bald Cypress, Dawn Redwood or Larch? What is your USDA zone?


----------



## BKrause269 (Mar 22, 2005)

I believe southwest Michigan is zone 5.

If I dig a 1 foot deep hole I will have standing water.

I am 60 years old so as long as I can expect 15-20 years out of the tree I plant I would be happy.

This is in a small ravine that the trees on the top completely block the sun after they are leaved out. Vertical height of about 60 feet before the canopy.

Thanks for your help

Bob


----------



## Trignog (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh Mr. bkrouse, think at least 30 - 35 yrs.


----------



## Elmore (Mar 23, 2005)

*Try a Bald Cypress*

I don't think that a weeping willow will do. I think that I would try a Bald Cypress and plant it high. Although they do best in full sun it may do for you in your shade. Another option is Itea virginica, Virginia Sweetspire. It is a deciduous, flowering shrub that can grow in very moist conditions and tolerate shade. The species can get as tall as 8'. Many cvs. are dwarf in comparison. I have seen many references as to it being hardy to zone 5.
Se info : 
http://www.gwf.org/virginia sweetspire.htm


----------



## treeseer (Mar 26, 2005)

Magnolia tripetala if you want full size, M. virginiana if you want smaller and pH is right.


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 30, 2005)

I like a willow there if it's not too close to the house! It IS a softer wood, but it's also a beautiful tree. And where you want to put it sounds like is where it wants to be.

Can you find some younger trees that are already growing in the shade? When moving trees, try to put them in a new environment that is as much like their home.

love
nick


----------



## jimc (Mar 31, 2005)

Tulip Tree !!
I'd suggest trying a tulip tree (tulip poplar) seedling transplant.
They do well in shade, grow very fast, and last awhile. I also think they look good. This isn't a swamp tree, but I've seen some do ok in wet locations. If you can find one growing locally, there's bound to be a zillion seedlings upwind of it. 
I'd avoid other varieties of poplar, most aren't much better than a big weed.


----------

